# Prof.Chow and testing



## marlon (Mar 4, 2007)

It has been commented many times that Prof.Chow never taught the same teechnique twice. Considering how most teachers grade their students these days, i am wondering how did Prof. Chow test and what was the bases for grading with him?  

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 4, 2007)

I can not speak for the Chow system!

I did see on one of the Mitose ranks!

It said jujitsu!
This did not mean Mitose did not teach karate!

Being versatile is good!I do beleave Prof Chow had a stricked ranking!
He was tought by Mistose & ranked black belt!


----------



## Doc (Mar 4, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> I can not speak for the Chow system!
> 
> I did see on one of the Mitose ranks!
> 
> ...


According to Chow, he was taught by his father and others, not Mitose - for the record.


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 4, 2007)

I do have a photo From Shihan Jutchnik with Prof Chow as a Black belt !
It also had Anton Krukey--and others!

The video by Mr. Young stated that Prof. Mitose did teach some of the 
classes & Thomas Young did some!
Crew Chief Anton Krukey was shipped out for was but got a black from Mitose!

I am just stateing some of what is on the video!
I know Robert Trias was also very high & certified Arnold Gulub!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 5, 2007)

Interesting topic.


----------

